# Locusts for my tarantula?



## poppaJT (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was wondering they ever sell locusts online? Kinda like how people sell crickets?? I would like to feed my tarantula locusts if that's possible...


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 4, 2010)

Seems to be a very U.K. thing,I have never seen them available in the states.I also considered that at one point but dubia breed well and live a long time,more ideal for me.


----------



## TheHolyToast (Sep 4, 2010)

offkillter said:


> seems to be a very u.k. Thing,i have never seen them available in the states.i also considered that at one point but dubia breed well and live a long time,more ideal for me.


+1 ...............................................................................


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 4, 2010)

They sell them here in every pet store in Slovenia.....


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

offkillter said:


> seems to be a very u.k. Thing,i have never seen them available in the states.i also considered that at one point but dubia breed well and live a long time,more ideal for me.


2+.........................


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 5, 2010)

I dont see why you would want locusts!? I love most bugs but I cant stand locusts! they are scary and freak me out! I have had Roaches, Crickets, Beetles, moths, Butterflies, Spiders, Dragonflies, worms and soooo much more! including flies (of some sorts). I will never EVER like Locusts! 

It has alot to do with the fact that they are everywere! and always jump on me outside in my back yard! as I was yelling to my brother one day a lucust jumped into my mouth and started climbing to the back of my throat! when I freaked out and pulled it out it bit me!

CREEPY BUGS!!!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 5, 2010)

Hughes1312 said:


> I dont see why you would want locusts!? I love most bugs but I cant stand locusts! they are scary and freak me out! I have had Roaches, Crickets, Beetles, moths, Butterflies, Spiders, Dragonflies, worms and soooo much more! including flies (of some sorts). I will never EVER like Locusts!
> 
> It has alot to do with the fact that they are everywere! and always jump on me outside in my back yard! as I was yelling to my brother one day a lucust jumped into my mouth and started climbing to the back of my throat! when I freaked out and pulled it out it bit me!
> 
> CREEPY BUGS!!!


Wow! What a crazy story. Thats a good reason to despise them. :clap:


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 5, 2010)

Wish we could get them here, they look like a solid meal for a T, so much more substantial than crix.

PIG-


----------



## webbedone (Sep 5, 2010)

offkillter said:


> seems to be a very u.k. Thing,i have never seen them available in the states.i also considered that at one point but dubia breed well and live a long time,more ideal for me.



+3..................


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it would be awesome to have locust to feed to my collection. Of course removing the jumping legs for more delicate Ts should be done. Correct me if im wrong but locust actually live a long time. Dubia are great but isnt it a fun part of the hobby to have various roaches and/or exotic feeders? At least Insects I mean.  I seen an ad here for all kinds of really strikingly colored roaches. Feeding would be like driving a different color car each day so to speak!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheHolyToast (Sep 5, 2010)

Hughes1312 said:


> I dont see why you would want locusts!? I love most bugs but I cant stand locusts! they are scary and freak me out! I have had Roaches, Crickets, Beetles, moths, Butterflies, Spiders, Dragonflies, worms and soooo much more! including flies (of some sorts). I will never EVER like Locusts!
> 
> It has alot to do with the fact that they are everywere! and always jump on me outside in my back yard! as I was yelling to my brother one day a lucust jumped into my mouth and started climbing to the back of my throat! when I freaked out and pulled it out it bit me!
> 
> CREEPY BUGS!!!


Are you on Meth?


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow what a crazy Story.  I'd freak out!


----------



## webbedone (Sep 5, 2010)

went out to my budy's property 70 some acres and hunted down 4 rather large hoppers they werent locusts but man talk about borderlining  one was a 4 incher  and the spikes on the back legs were big enough to dig into my skin when i caught it! My rosie is having a nice dinner right now


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 5, 2010)

webbedone said:


> went out to my budy's property 70 some acres and hunted down 4 rather large hoppers they werent locusts but man talk about borderlining  one was a 4 incher  and the spikes on the back legs were big enough to dig into my skin when i caught it! My rosie is having a nice dinner right now


Just be wary about WC feeders. You never know what they have been exposed to. They travel long distances. Even though the hopper was alive and healthy. They can carry trace amounts of insecticide. These can build up in your T since insecticides are impossible to flush out. So each WC feeder can slowly poison your T. Just a fair warning.


----------



## Pete d (Sep 6, 2010)

i live in the UK and pretty much every pet store near me (london) sells live food... but only crickets, locust and worms.. at the moment im using locust cus theyre less noisey but i really wanted to give roaches a try.. they seem easier? idk but i cant get hold of any anywhere.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 6, 2010)

theholytoast said:


> are you on meth?


lololololololololololololo!!!!!!!


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 7, 2010)

webbedone said:


> went out to my budy's property 70 some acres and hunted down 4 rather large hoppers they werent locusts but man talk about borderlining  one was a 4 incher  and the spikes on the back legs were big enough to dig into my skin when i caught it! My rosie is having a nice dinner right now


also, plenty of locust make toxic spit if they are able to eat the right stuff. i suspect normal foods fed to them in hobby prevent them from toxicking up, but WC ones can still have their full load


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 8, 2010)

Hughes1312 said:


> I dont see why you would want locusts!? I love most bugs but I cant stand locusts! they are scary and freak me out! I have had Roaches, Crickets, Beetles, moths, Butterflies, Spiders, Dragonflies, worms and soooo much more! including flies (of some sorts). I will never EVER like Locusts!
> 
> It has alot to do with the fact that they are everywere! and always jump on me outside in my back yard! as I was yelling to my brother one day a lucust jumped into my mouth and started climbing to the back of my throat! when I freaked out and pulled it out it bit me!
> 
> CREEPY BUGS!!!


WOW that is a memorable exp. I've see some asian locust devour rice fields and sugar cane plantations when I was a kid. They flew by the thousands and destroy a whole field then they move on to the next one. It was amazing I'm glad I experience that phenomenal event that we may never see it happen again. I remember my uncle will bringing me a sac of locust to play with (I used to watch mask rider and they remind me of locust lol)  after he comes home from the fields (they were trying to kill the millions of locust for destroying the crops). I even saw it in the T.V. that people eat locust because they where starving since the locust destroy their crops.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 8, 2010)

Try this place . Never shopped there myself , just googled it and this is the result that I got 

http://www.insectstore.com/.


----------



## Ste Hughes (Sep 8, 2010)

Pete d said:


> i live in the UK and pretty much every pet store near me (london) sells live food... but only crickets, locust and worms.. at the moment im using locust cus theyre less noisey but i really wanted to give roaches a try.. they seem easier? idk but i cant get hold of any anywhere.


http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/the-roach-shop-532-c.asp


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 8, 2010)

TheHolyToast said:


> Are you on Meth?


no... y?  :?


----------

